# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Remee: The Sleep Mask That Lets You Control Your Own Dreams - Huffington Post

## Dream Guide Team

*Remee: The Sleep Mask That Lets You Control Your Own Dreams**Huffington Post*It sounds like science fiction: Imagine being able to control your thoughts and actions while you're dreaming. The process is called *lucid dreaming* and entrepreneurs Duncan Frazier and Steve McGuigan hope to take it mainstream with their creation *...***

----------

